# new utility vehicle mini truck gas or electric



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $9,995.00*
End Date: Wednesday Nov-25-2009 4:14:02 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $9,995.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------



## griz (Dec 4, 2009)

I have ask twice for mor information on this electric truck thru Ebay but get no response. I am wondering if it is real or just some sort of market test.


----------

